# 18 Rare And Unseen Star Wars Shots



## Blake Bowden (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.totalfilm.com/features/18-rare-and-unseen-star-wars-shots/clone-army#content


----------



## Sirius (Sep 12, 2009)

I must be a Star Wars nerd, I thought that was cool.


----------

